# An Owl Hunting In The Field With Me



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

amazing... i wish i had another set of batteries this went on for an hour!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Neat! I wasn't aware that owls hunted in broad daylight.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting AKM!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Neat! I wasn't aware that owls hunted in broad daylight.


Neither was I Aaron.. I nearly cried when my battery died, it flew right towards me (10m away) twice


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Neat! I wasn't aware that owls hunted in broad daylight.


Neither was I Aaron.. I nearly cried when my battery died, it flew right towards me (10m away) twice
[/quote]
you were more than likely near its nest if it flew at you .


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Imperial said:


> Neat! I wasn't aware that owls hunted in broad daylight.


Neither was I Aaron.. I nearly cried when my battery died, it flew right towards me (10m away) twice
[/quote]
you were more than likely near its nest if it flew at you . 
[/quote]

Did not fly aggressively/directly at me, just hunting towards me but close... was almost comfortable with me being there... words cannot describe


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Amazing


----------

